# Cubase LE Installationsproblem



## music19 (15. September 2007)

Liebe Leute!

Heute habe ich mir für gnadenlos gute 25 € eine _Cubase LE_-Version gekauft. Problem: jedesmal wenn ich es auf meinem Mac installieren will (Systemvoraussetzungen hab ich schon gecheckt, kein Problem dabei) kommt kurz nach dem Beginn des Installationsvorganges die Nachricht, "Das Programm konnte nicht vollständig" (oder so ähnlich) und ich komme wieder in das Fenster in der die Installation beginnt.

Hat irgendjemand irgendeinen Rat?

Grüße


----------

